# Need help on Fire,



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Well I am really on the fence about getting a Kindle Fire, I have a smartphone, IPad 2 & Kindle 3 (no ads keyboard).  I know I don't need all of these but I'm a little in to my electronics! I travel 3-4 days a week & need Lots of entrainment with me. I read on my Kindle 3 but use the iPad for everything else.  I'm thinking about getting it because I watch a lot of movies & want to get Amazon Prime membership. Would this be beneficial for me? Also need Android os because of work related things. I know it's not the iPad , & have read and reread the post comparing the two. Any help would be appreciated.  Will I be REALLY disappointed with the silk browser ?

Sorry for rambling just looking for validation & honest answers!

Thx Kara


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KC,

I can,t really say if you'll be disappointed; it depends, I guess, on your expectations of the browser.  I have no problem with it myself.  And there are other browsers you can use on the Fire.

I have both an iPad and a Fire, love them both.  The iPad is my workhorse but I surf the net, use Tapatalk and various utilities on my Fire all the time.

You can try it (and Prime) for thirty days at no risk....

Betsy


----------



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Thank you so much,  I appreciate your response, I should also mention I have a 5 yr old & at times we tend to both want to be on the iPad at the same time. I guess I can try it out I had no idea about the 30 days, that certainly puts a spin on it! Lol. Also I am a flight attendant so the iPad tends to get bulky at times! Anything to justify my electronic habit!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You won't have to fight over the iPad.  Sometimes hubby wants to read something on the iPad, and I switch to the Fire.  And when I want to carry something smaller, I take the Fire.

Here's about the return policy:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200144510&#device

Let us know what you decide!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been happy with the silk browser since I turned off the Accelerate Page Loading feature (default is on). There are some helpful threads earlier in this board for optimizing performance.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been really happy with my Fire and the silk browser (faster than my computer at home).

I may be mistaken, but I believe you can try Prime for 30 days free at any time (buying a Fire or not).


----------

